# Hubby and I want to try new things....



## TheMrs1982 (May 11, 2008)

DH brought up that he wanted to start getting in to some new things as a couple like going to lounges to see a show, or vacationing more often. We are usually house heads, aside from the occasional date night to the movied every other week
Does anyone have any other ideas of things we can get into.... we are becoming a boring old couple and we are only in our 20's.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife and I took four months of ballroom dance lessons last year. This year we are moving to swing. It was great fun and we have really enjoyed our ability to get out on a dance floor and do something other than a simple box step. It was quite a thrill for us when at a charity event the band started a Tango and the floor nearly cleared. We were one of three couples who could dance it. Great fun!!! Give it a try.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

we play tennis together (neither of us play well but we have fun)...we had fun going to a comedy club...if you live in the city, drive out to a state park, rent a canoe...a weekend in wine country...rent a cabin & fish together...if you live in the suburbs, spend a day in the city.


----------



## louise1957 (Mar 3, 2009)

:iagree:Ballroom dancing is actually quite a good idea. But,,,you must go in with a clear idea of 'why' you are taking these lessons, and where you see yourself in 6mos or 1 year. 

I was a ballroom dancer decades ago! I loved it sooo much and never pictured marrying someone who didn't dance....but I did. I miss it and feel jipped! But, at least I get to see my son dance once in a while. He and his wife are ballroom teachers..well, his wife only coaches parttime cause she's in college and does office work part time also. A couple weeks ago we were at his Ballroom during a party night. I got to dance with my son, and I felt like my body forgot how to move! :scratchhead: But, after a while I felt like I was FLYING!:butterfly:


----------

